# Bubbles in paint



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a Graco airless handheld sprayer. I sprayed some SW ProClassic and got (super) tiny little bubbles all over my would-be glass like finish. Super bummed. I was trying to problem solve the issue. I painted it outside in the shade - wasn't super hot out, so I don't think the paint dried too fast. I waited almost 24hrs to paint over the primer, so I don't think that was the issue. The only thing I can think of, is that it's old paint. It's about 2.5 years old. When I opened the can and stirred it, everything seemed perfectly fine. Will old paint cause bubbles? Any other thoughts?

I can post a picture if you need me to.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I DID shake the can a little before opening it and stirring it…..did I just introduce too much air into the paint? I put it through a paint filter before into the spray gun.

I also should note, that I expect some bubbles when it is sprayed, but they usually pop before the paint dries, and then it self levels. These popped, but did not self level - wondering if the paint dried to fast for some reason?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

on the paint can label - does it say anything about spraying?
and how much to reduce for spray application?
what primer did you use?

I think it is not the age of the paint, but, the older a paint gets, the more
liquid is lost over time. so it may take a little more thinning agent than usual.
the faster a paint dries, the slower the recovery it has around bubbles and brush marks.
so when spraying, if your ambient conditions permit, you need to slow down
the evaporation accordingly so that brush marks and popped bubbles can heal themselves.
a paint additive is used by most commercial painters just for this purpose.
I looked at the 24 reviews for that particular paint and a lot of the feedback was saying that
that particular paint is not for the novice painter due to its tendency to sag on vertical surfaces.
and thinning or modifying it only exasperates the negative issues.
I often shake cans of paint and varnish vigorously - nothing wrong with that.

try it again with a little more thinner just for a sample. if you intend to do more painting
with latex paint, pick up a small bottle of Floetrol. especially in the hot summer months.










.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

> on the paint can label - does it say anything about spraying?
> and how much to reduce for spray application?
> 
> - John Smith


I will look. I've sprayed ProClassic (without reducing) before with no issues.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Paint is too thick or sprayed too heavy, or both. 
It's hard to reduce material with an airless so I would thin it more. Try not to spray it as heavy.
Sounds like the paint is making indentations that look like bubbles, got pics? Probably not true bubbles per say.

I'm personally not a fan of floetrol, some people like it though, just not me.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

> Paint is too thick or sprayed too heavy, or both.
> It s hard to reduce material with an airless so I would thin it more. Try not to spray it as heavy.
> Sounds like the paint is making indentations that look like bubbles, got pics? Probably not true bubbles per say.
> 
> ...


I will get you some pictures. I did not thin the paint at all. I sprayed a very light coat. I'm thinking maybe I didn't have my setting high enough on my sprayer.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I picked up a Wagner Flexio that was super discounted. I watched online vids and the finish always looks pretty matte and spattery, like it's pushing too much air. I think if you want a smooth or glossy finish this type of sprayer may not be the answer.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

> I picked up a Wagner Flexio that was super discounted. I watched online vids and the finish always looks pretty matte and spattery, like it s pushing too much air. I think if you want a smooth or glossy finish this type of sprayer may not be the answer.
> 
> - dhazelton


I've used a Wagner Flexio. They are garbage. This sprayer is 1000x better. My finish with this gun is extremely nice. I've never gotten bubbles like I did today.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Boy, the only time I've had bubble problems is if there was too much heat, and the finish was drying too fast. That'd be my first guess at the culprit.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the bubbles. They are very tiny. I put a key next to it so you can see the scale…


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

They look like bubbles that popped, but then didn't level out. You can see the hole from the escaped air…


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

That's too bad. I usually see bubbles when I spray paint, but like you said they usually disappear by the time it dries. My usual solution to spraying woes is to scuff sand, thin the product slightly, and spray another coat.

Good luck.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I've switched to Sherwin Williams pigmented wood finishes, available in water based or solvent. I got so tired of dealing with latex. I'm with jbay re: floetrol too. It might be OK for painting walls or something, but if you want a flawless surface on your wood project, it's just too frustrating for me to mess with.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> They look like bubbles that popped, but then didn t level out. You can see the hole from the escaped air…
> 
> - dakremer


I have seen this happen when rolling paint, too little or too much product. End result is the bubbles do not pop until later. Cannot say I have ever seen it spraying anything.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I think I'll sand it down nice and smooth again tomorrow, and then do a really light finish coat. See if I still get bubbles


----------

